# Wlan AP im anderen IP-bereich?



## Darth_Schmidtler (20. April 2009)

hi @ all

muss ein projekt auf die beine stellen (theoretisch!) 

in diesem projekt geht es darum in einem bereits bestehenden netzwerk z.b. 172.xxx.xxx.xxx inkl. internet anschluss ein zweites netzwerk einzubinden... in diesem neuen netz sollen nur 2 acces points eingerichtet werden die direkten zugriff auf das internet haben aber unter dem ip bereich z.B. 192.xxx.xxx.xxx also diese netze sollen/dürfen sich nicht sehen... 

hab hier mal mit viso was erstellt und würd gern eure meinung und verbesserungen hören und was dort ggf. falsch ist!
imgBOX.de - Flirten - Chatten - an Freunde verschicken

http://www.imgbox.de/users/public/images/t2850r44.jpg

lg
schmidtler


----------



## Chron-O-John (20. April 2009)

Ich denke mal, dass dein "Firewall/inkl. Switch" - Gerät auch Routingfunktionalität besitzt (hast halt kein spezifisches Gerät angegeben, aber irgendein CISCO-Teil kann das sicher; is ja eh nur theoretisch, ich nehme an für HTL/FH, oder sowas) also kannst du 2 Ports dieses Gerätes für die Accespoints nutzen und in ein eigenes Vlan geben und das dann mit dem Internet-Gateway routen (und eventuell auch mit dem 172er Netz was aber glaub ich nicht gewünscht ist.)

Dadurch ersparst du dir den eigenen Router fürs Wlan-Netz.


----------



## Darth_Schmidtler (20. April 2009)

hi danke! 

das 





> "Firewall/inkl. Switch"


 sollte eigentlich schon eine hardware firewall sein, ob diese routingoption besitz kann ich grad net wirklich sagen aber ich denke schon weil dadurch wird auch ein vpn usw gejagt... 
habe allerdings hier nochmal eine neue grafik erstellt ohne wlanrouter

es soll so einfach und simple wie möglich dargestellt werden.
ist für eine abschlussprojektarbeit für die ihk...

http://www.bilder-space.de/show.php?file=20.04yVivXzxkCC8yGCV.jpghttp://www.bilder-space.de/show.php?file=20.04yVivXzxkCC8yGCV.jpghttp://www.bilder-space.de/thumb/20.04yVivXzxkCC8yGCV.jpg


----------



## Darth_Schmidtler (20. April 2009)

nochmal eine andere frage: 
wäre dies auch möglich?
[URL]http://www.bilder-space.de/show.php?file=20.04CzhtSqFgosEFQEY.jpghttp://www.bilder-space.de/thumb/20.04CzhtSqFgosEFQEY.jpg[/URL]

also das man die "verteiler" jeweils die einzelnen ports einrichtet?

lg


----------



## Chron-O-John (20. April 2009)

Nein, ich hab das anders gemeint. Die Routing-Funktionalität hängt ja an der Firewall. Ich hab das noch etwas konkreter mit Ip-Adressen und Netzwerkgrößen angegeben - ich hoffe du kennst dich mit der Schreibeweise aus. (BTW- was is ihk?). Ich hab mal fürs wlan ein /23er netz genommen dann is platz für 510 Hosts. 

Vom internet her sollte jetzt noch das DSL-Modem ein NAT machen, was ich auf meine Zeichnung vergessen habe. (war ja nur Paint, aber du kannst ja auch mal dein VISIO-File bereitstellen.)

Edit: Bei deinem Letzen Post is das Bild nur das Thumbnail, also unerkennbar. Bitte lade die Bilder doch gleich direkt hier hoch.


----------



## Darth_Schmidtler (20. April 2009)

Chron-O-John schrieb:


> Nein, ich hab das anders gemeint. Die Routing-Funktionalität hängt ja an der Firewall. Ich hab das noch etwas konkreter mit Ip-Adressen und Netzwerkgrößen angegeben - ich hoffe du kennst dich mit der Schreibeweise aus. (BTW- was is ihk?). Ich hab mal fürs wlan ein /23er netz genommen dann is platz für 510 Hosts.
> 
> Vom internet her sollte jetzt noch das DSL-Modem ein NAT machen, was ich auf meine Zeichnung vergessen habe. (war ja nur Paint, aber du kannst ja auch mal dein VISIO-File bereitstellen.)
> 
> Edit: Bei deinem Letzen Post is das Bild nur das Thumbnail, also unerkennbar. Bitte lade die Bilder doch gleich direkt hier hoch.


 
sry hatte den falschen link verlinkt... habs korrigiert!
ein /23 netz ist schon viel zu viel aber könnte man auch so lassen.. ich kalkuliere wenn dann mit max. 5-10 Hosts also eher klein...

danke ich stell gern mal das visio fil zur verfügung: allerdings wie im letzten post!


----------



## Chron-O-John (20. April 2009)

Achso, na dann halt kleinere Netze. Zum Bild: Bitte lade es doch nochmal als jpeg hier hoch, ich bin momenatn in da Firma dort darf ich keine zip-Dateien runterladen (wie gemein ^^)


----------



## Darth_Schmidtler (20. April 2009)

Chron-O-John schrieb:


> Achso, na dann halt kleinere Netze. Zum Bild: Bitte lade es doch nochmal als jpeg hier hoch, ich bin momenatn in da Firma dort darf ich keine zip-Dateien runterladen (wie gemein ^^)


 
wow wie gut das ich hier "fast" alles am arbeitsplatz machen darf 

hier das bild:
Kostenloser Bilder Upload Service - Gratis Bilder hochladen / uploaden ohne Anmeldung

mir wurd gesagt mit einer anderen subnetmask wärs viel einfacherer... so könnte man die netze auch voneinander teilen und nicht auf das andere netz zugreifen?

lg


----------



## Chron-O-John (20. April 2009)

Hmm.. sind die verteiler Siwtchesa oder Patch-Panels? Und warum hast du 255.x.x.x als Subnet -Mask angegeben. Währ dann ja eingentlich 255.0.0.0 was ja, wie du schon vorher erwähnt hast totaler overkill währe für die Netzgröße, also würde ich ein /24 (255.255.255.0) oder/23 (255.255.254.0) Netz nehmen. Nach dem letzten Bild sind die Wlans und die Kabel-Lans in der gleichen Broadcast-Domain. Ich dachte mir, das wolltest du nicht, deswegen die verschiedenen Netze. 

Vorteil hier: du kommst ohne Routing aus, daher reicht ein "billigerer" Layer-2 Switch.

Achja, und warum ist der Drucker via USB angeschlossen, und nicht über Netzwerk(-kabel)?


----------



## Darth_Schmidtler (20. April 2009)

255.xxx.xxx.xxx weil ich nicht weiter ausschreiben wollt  sry ja wenn dann soll das / 24 oder höher? sein.. 
so wie die grafik jetzt so wäre es mit dem geringsten aufwand zu realisieren,
denn dann müsste man garkeine leitungen usw mehr legen.. (wäre ja optimal)


> sind die verteiler Siwtchesa oder Patch-Panels


soweit ich weiß sind das beides, sind jeweil in einen eigenen schrank oben patchpanel darunter der switch wird vom Hauptverteiler mit LWL zu den einzelnen unterverteiler verbunden...


----------



## Chron-O-John (20. April 2009)

ok, die /24 Schreibweise gibt die Anzahl der eEinsen an, wenn man die Subnet-Mask Binär schreiben würde. 255.255.255.0 währe binär 11111111.11111111.11111111.00000000 also 24 Stück einsen. Ich hoffe ich habe mich verständlich ausgedrückt. 

Zu den Verteilern: 
Ich nehme mal an, dass die Firewall 2 optische Ausgänge hat (soll ja eh nur Theoretisch sein, aber die meisten Cisco-Siwtches haben Platz für 2 SFPs). Dann kannst du dir den Hauptverteiler sparen, der ja eh die ur Verschwendung währe, da nur 2 Ports belegt sind, außerdem noch recht teuer, da Optisch.
Also kannst du von den 2 Verteilern direkt zur Firewall.

Außerdem würde ich das Gäste - Lan in ein eigenes Vlan (Broadcast-Domain) geben.


----------



## Darth_Schmidtler (20. April 2009)

ja ok /24 schreibweise versteh ich... 
zu den Verteilern... dasd problem diese Verteiler sind bereits Vorhanden also schon Reel da. habs mal farblich dargestellt: rot= vorhanden, grün = soll gemacht werden
<A href="http://www.bilder-space.de/show.php?file=20.04vYxmIa4GXJ7kiul.jpg" target=_blank>http://www.bilder-space.de/show.php?file=20.04vYxmIa4GXJ7kiul.jpg

es soll halt nurnoch das grüne mit reinkommen und wenn möglich so das es kein zugang zum lokalen netz hat sondern nur über die bereits vorhanden patche/switche/router/firewall usw. zum internet gelangt... hoffe ich konnts etwas verständlich ausdrücke

deshalb meine frage auch ob das überhaupt so machbar ist, wenn nicht wie müsste ich es dann machen 


> Außerdem würde ich das Gäste - Lan in ein eigenes Vlan (Broadcast-Domain) geben.


heißt das im diesen vlan sind nur die zwei AP´s ggf. WLAN router ?


----------



## Chron-O-John (20. April 2009)

Hmm.. ok, also wenn der Rest schon vohranden ist.
(nur jetzt so interesse halber, soll das ganze dann wirklich aufegebaut werden, oder nur theoretisch bleiben?)

Ob man vlans überhaupt erstellen kann hängt natürlich von den verwendeten Hardware ab. Ist es CISCO equipment sollte es gehen. Ich würe für die 2 Aps ein eigenes VLAN machen, dann sind sie schön getrennt und haben auch keinen Zugriff auf das bestehende Kabel-Netzwerk. Ist der Unterverteiler "Gästeraum" auch ein Siwtch, wo sich die Gäste anhängen können sollen? Dierser müsste dann natürlich auch in das Vlan mit rein. Wenn sich da keine Gäste anhängen lassen sollen, kann man ihn ja auch glaich ganz weglassen.

Achja, dein letzes Bild war wieder nur klein, aber war mit Vergleichen des großen ohne farbe noch "entschlüsselbar". Nochmal meine bitte: Verwende die Boardinterne Funktion zum Hochladen von Bildern, danke!


----------



## Darth_Schmidtler (20. April 2009)

es soll vorerst theorie bleiben... und nein ist leider kein cisco.. die firewall stammt von watchguard redox? Firebox x1250e usw.. der DSL - router kommt von Netgeard und die switche usw stammen von HP... wie gesagt in der theorie kann ich auch von cisco geräten ausgehen da nicht alles wahrheitsgemäß sein muss (ist nür für die prüfung und die prüfer werden kaum nachprüfen ob das stimmt ) 
der unterverteiler im Gästeraum heißt nurso, hat aber für gäste keine Bedeutung der steht nur in diesen raum (sicher abgeschlossen natürlich ) an dem hängen noch einige pc´s fürn betrieb!

unser IT-experte sagte auch schonmal was von Vlan´s dafür einrichten... aber leider seh ich den die tage nichtmehr... und freitag muss den shit abgeben..




> Achja, dein letzes Bild war wieder nur klein, aber war mit Vergleichen des großen ohne farbe noch "entschlüsselbar". Nochmal meine bitte: Verwende die Boardinterne Funktion zum Hochladen von Bildern, danke!


 
sry ok werd ich nun machen 

der Drucker ist mit USB angeschlossen weil nur der eine PC an diesen drucker drucken darf... ist auch nicht der einzige drucker den wir haben die meisten anderen hängen auch alle im netz...
warum ich den drucker mit in die zeichnung genommen hab, deswegen weil das projekt damit zu tun hat... es geht darum gästen gegen gebühr internet bereitzustellen... diese müssen sich dann in das wlan einklinken und sich dann dort anmelden... damit die überhaupt wissen mit was diese sich anmelden müssen gibt es ein drucker der von nur einen pc aus bedienbar ist, deswegen usb und naja der drucker hat kein rj45 anschluss^^


----------



## Chron-O-John (20. April 2009)

Gut, die Firewall kenn ich nicht, und ein Netgear-Router ist schon etwas klein. Najo für so 30 User könnts noch gehen, wenn nicht allzuviel passiert, aber der wird bei mehreren sicherlich bald an seine Grenzen stoßen. Cisco equipment wird, was ich jetzt so mitbekommen habe wahrscheinlich etwas das Budget sprengen.

Für weviele Bentzer soll das genze jetzt eigentlich ausgelegt werden? Und wi schauts mit Busget aus, oder ist das egel für die theoretische Planung. Und spezifizier mal die Netzwerkgrößen genau, das gefällt dem Prüfer sicher, man merkt, dass du dir mehr Gedanken gemacht hast. 

Sind diese HP-Switches Managed? Vlan-Fähig? 

Vielleicht solltest du auch noch ein paar Geräte raussuchen (und alternativen) so find ich das jetzt für eine Prüfung noch etwas zu schwammig. - bitte nicht böse verstehen, will ja helfen .

Also wie ist jetzt die Ausgangslage und was ist gefordert?


Voraussichtliche Anzahl der User?
Budget?
Mit Wlan abzudeckende Fläche
Gleichzeitige Nutzer von wlan?
Vieviel Traffic wird fließen?
Wirds un Zukunft mehr werden - also viellciht etwas mehr investieren für die Zukunft?
Was können die schon vorhandenen Switches?
Bitte auch für die Prüfung irrelevante Punkte aufzeigen, damit ich weiß um was es geht.


----------



## Darth_Schmidtler (20. April 2009)

Chron-O-John schrieb:


> Also wie ist jetzt die Ausgangslage und was ist gefordert?
> 
> 
> Voraussichtliche Anzahl der User?
> ...


 
ok ich versuch mal deine frage zu beantworten: 


> Voraussichtliche Anzahl der User?


ganz wenige... kalkuliere mit ca. 5 Usern in der Woche... also sehr sehr wenig traffic..



> Budget?


 unter 1000€ nicht erschrecken!  



> Mit Wlan abzudeckende Fläche


 zwei größere Räume ca. 50m² pro Raum



> Gleichzeitige Nutzer von wlan?


 1 -3 max. 



> Wirds un Zukunft mehr werden - also viellciht etwas mehr investieren für die Zukunft?


 denke schon aber net allzugroßer wachstum!



> Was können die schon vorhandenen Switches?


 switche sind soweit alles HP Procurve Switche 4108gl z.B. sind auf jedenfall Vlan fähig falls das weiterhilft, hab grad mal nachgeguckt und unser it-spezi hat die schön alle beschriftet welches netz wo drannhängt usw und da hab ich gesehen das wir bereits auch schon vlan benutzen 


jetzt aber noch ein punkt. ich brauche keine vorstellung der hardware usw.. denn das projekt ist eine entscheidungsgrundlage für einen evtl. späteren aus eines Wlan netzes von einen EXTERNEN Anbieter.. d.h. ich soll nur beschreiben wie sich das ganz realsieren ließe.. nix weiter weil hardware usw. wird dann vom externen anbieter gestellt und eingerichtet ich soll mich nur etwas darin reinversetzen wie das alle ggf. zu funktionieren hat...


----------



## Chron-O-John (20. April 2009)

Ahhh, ok dann hab ich wohl etwas übertrieben.

Da reicht das Home-Equipment vollkommen aus, CISO ist 1. zu teuer und 2. gar nicht notwendig. Ich würde für die Wlans ein eigenes VLAN machen, wenn du schon die möglichkeit dazu hast. Bei der größe hats eigentlich nicht wirklich Vorteile, aber auch keine Nachteile. Is halt Getrennt, weiß jetzt nicht, ob das wirklich Anforderung ist. Ein 50 m² Raum lässt sich auch schön abdecken vom einem Home-AP.

Sonst würd ich die letzte Zeichnung so lassen.


----------



## Darth_Schmidtler (20. April 2009)

auf jedenfall ein riesen dankeschön von mir!
hast mir echt weitergeholfen!

hab grad ein wenig gegooglet und noch was zu Vlan gelesen und dort wird geschrieben das es auch möglich sei mit 2 Vlan ins internet zu gehen.. naja werd nochmal versuchen den it-spezi zu erreichen und den etwas ausquetschen!  wenn ich dann noch fragen hab meld ich mich wieder


----------



## Chron-O-John (20. April 2009)

Jop, gerne. Is natürlich auch mit mehreren Vlans möglich.

Bin morgen wieder ab 8:00 "da".


----------



## Darth_Schmidtler (24. April 2009)

hi @ all
bin es mal wieder 
hab gestern mit den IT-spezi geredet und der meinte so würd er es auf keinen fall umsetzen wollen..

er hat zu mir gesagt ich soll das netz komplett physikalisch vom anderen netz trennen...

http://www.imagesup.de/picture.php?code=aishkphpmrtjqv38perd


so richtig dann? er sagte in der firewall wäre bereits ein router mit drinne.. müsste ich den dsl router dann auch wegnehmen oder kann der bleiben? 


wie müsste dan nun mit den IP´s aussehen? wären die dann alle z.B. 192.168.xxx.xxx


----------

